# Shortest season ticket holder in history!



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...

I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

good for you. 

I applaud you, sir.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, man.

I'm very VERY unhappy, but you're walking the walk (whereas I'm just typing the talk).

Much respect. 

Ed O.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

talman said:


> That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...
> 
> I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


Might as well wait til they start winning which may be a few years at this rate.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

talman said:


> That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...
> 
> I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


I wouldn't go that far. The Blazers still got Oden, have LaMarcus and Brandon. We have Greg freakin' Oden on this team.

There's got to be more to this and the Blazers will be getting a SF somewhere down the road.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd wait until after the night is over. I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am pissed off too..but the bottom line is we could NOT have got any more...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Imagine if we didn't win the lotto...would Pritch still take it up the butt from Isiah still? uggh......


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

There's a decent chance that a trade might be in the works for other players. That's ballsy of you, though. Respect.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I hate the Zach trade as much as anyone but come on, it's not like Zach was a big part of our future. I hope you didnt buy season tickets because you want to watch Zach.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Imagine if we didn't win the lotto...would Pritch still take it up the butt from Isiah still? uggh......


Now THAT would be different. The fact that we got Oden sort of balances out my frustration right now...

But NY Pritch-slapped us...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I am pissed off too..but the bottom line is we could NOT have got any more...


We could have got another year or two (or four) of some of the best low-post play in the NBA.

There was no gun to anyone's head. We didn't HAVE to trade Zach now.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yup. what was the urgency to trade Zach? this makes zero sense.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> We could have got another year or two (or four) of some of the best low-post play in the NBA.
> 
> There was no gun to anyone's head. We didn't HAVE to trade Zach now.
> 
> Ed O.


Exactly Ed


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Ed O said:


> We could have got another year or two (or four) of some of the best low-post play in the NBA.
> 
> There was no gun to anyone's head. We didn't HAVE to trade Zach now.
> 
> Ed O.


and why on draft night if there's no picks involved?


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, one bad trade and out the door......a model superfan. Do you always show this much devotion to all of your interests and hobbies?


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

Zach would have more than likely been worth more around the trade deadline, why not wait?

When you are talking about $10k, I think he has every right to call it quits.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

talman said:


> That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...
> 
> I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


Fine, go spend your money at Wal Mart. edited, post not poster sa1177


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Suit yourself...you will regret this when you can't buy a seat to our playoff games next year.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Suit yourself...you will regret this when you can't buy a seat to our playoff games next year.



I'd have to agree.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Why have Zach around if he's not a part of the future. They want a fresh start and to have the leading scorer back will get in the way of the youth movement. 

The whole season ticket thing is flat out rediculous. No one will miss Zach next year.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

I would have traded Zach for milk toast and tomato juice. I'm so glad he is gone!!! Francis? Who cares? Zach is GONE!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Why have Zach around if he's not a part of the future. They want a fresh start and to have the leading scorer back will get in the way of the youth movement.
> 
> The whole season ticket thing is flat out rediculous. No one will miss Zach next year.


maybe attempt to trade him for players we could actually use?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

AudieNorris said:


> I would have traded Zach for milk toast and tomato juice. I'm so glad he is gone!!! Francis? Who cares? Zach is GONE!!!!


Francis and Frye are worse than milk, toast and tomato juice. Its worse than doing nothing IMO. only way we could have done worse IMO if we traded him straight up for Kwame Brown.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Fine, go spend your money at Wal Mart. Bye bye bandwagon fan!


He's been posting in our community for longer than you have.

And he's not paid by the Blazers, so I trust his judgment a bit more than yours.

Ed O.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ed O said:


> He's been posting in our community for longer than you have.
> 
> And he's not paid by the Blazers, so I trust his judgment a bit more than yours.
> 
> Ed O.



that's the lamest thing i've ever heard. tenure on this board doesnt mean ****. if you abandon the team b/c of (1) trade, puh lease.


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

These are the fans we need to exterminate. One move they disagree with and they throw in the towel. Have confidence in our Blazers and support their moves and just be happy we got these rookies with great potential. Now Zach won't be in the way of Oden's growth (more points for Oden).

It's these flip flopping D Bags that make the Blazers have a bad rep and caused the demise of Rip City (along with the Portland media).


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Some of you are pissed because you actually were stupid enough to think Zach had value. Pritchard has tried for how long now?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

It was probably just a knee-jerk reaction. If I was a current season ticket holder I probably wouldve made a thread like this too. Now that I've calmed down I realize one bad trade doesnt change the fact that our future is VERY bright.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I think it's just a chemistry move. They like Frye as a person/player and want to get this era started off with character guys. 

You don't think they tried to trade him for more? Come on.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

chairman said:


> Some of you are pissed because you actually were stupid enough to think Zach had value. Pritchard has tried for how long now?



Wrong. I think most of us (at least me) are pissed because keeping Zach is better then getting this crap back.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> that's the lamest thing i've ever heard. tenure on this board doesnt mean ****. if you abandon the team b/c of (1) trade, puh lease.


You're wrong.

Tenure doesn't matter about opinions or correctness... you're right there.

But calling someone a bandwagon fan? The length of a fan's tenure in the community goes to the HEART of that accusation.

An employee of the Blazers hurled a personal insult at a fellow poster because he didn't like a move the team made... the personal insult could be immediately dismissed based on the attacked poster's contributions to this community over the years (literally YEARS) of his participation.

Pointing out tenure in THIS case is not lame. It's Truth.

Ed O.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> It was probably just a knee-jerk reaction. If I was a current season ticket holder I probably wouldve made a thread like this too. Now that I've calmed down I realize one bad trade doesnt change the fact that our future is VERY bright.


Totally agree and I'd definitely fall into that category. But we do have quite a bit to look forward to.

Except at the SF spot...


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Totally agree and I'd definitely fall into that category. But we do have quite a bit to look forward to.
> 
> Except at the SF spot...



You going to change your name now? I bet ProFrancis is available. :biggrin:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> You going to change your name now? I bet ProFrancis is available. :biggrin:



I've been debating that very question. Maybe something to do with Miles, he's still my very very favoritist player.


----------



## Trailblazed&Confused (Jun 29, 2006)

Ed O said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Tenure doesn't matter about opinions or correctness... you're right there.
> 
> ...



Pointing out tenure on any board, or the fact that you pay attention to such things, is a week argument for anything. Giving up season tickets over one trade, though entirely within your rights as a fan, does make a statement about your commitment to your team. 

However, were those 100 level tickets? Some of those have been difficult to get ahold of. I'm not sure if I would rather have 1/4 season of those or 1/2 season of some higher level tickets/


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Trailblazed&Confused said:


> Pointing out tenure on any board, or the fact that you pay attention to such things, is a week argument for anything.


It's not an argument. It's a fact. A defense against a personal attack (which, incidentally, aren't supposed to be allowed on this board).

And, as one who has been posting with many of the same people here (and at another site before this one), I remember who's been around with me for that period. It doesn't mean that they're always right, but when someone attacks one of them as being a bandwagon fan, I'm going to point out the lunacy of that assertion.

Ed O.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

OK...I debated whether or not to just let this thread die but thought I owed a follow-up explanation. Yes MUCH of what I posted last night was a knee-jerk reaction. While I'm not ecstatic or even indifferent about the Zach trade I still have to have hold out hope that KP sees the bigger picture and that there are other factors at play that I can't see. I still think we could have and should have gotten better value for a perennial 20/10 guy.

One poster summed it up pretty well when he said Francis was one of his top 5 players NOT wanted to be seen in a Blazer uniform. Well for me he's in the top 3.

And for B_&_B: Sounds like the Blazers need to send you to some classes to freshen up your customer service skills. Regardless of whether or not I'm a season ticket holder I have been and will ALWAYS be a Portland Trailblazer fan. 

Ed O: Thank you.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

He's top 3 for players I don't want on Portland....that list is:

Damon Stoudamire
Kwame Brown
Steve Francis


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Luckily for the Blazers there are a ton more people that will now buy them knowing that piece of **** is off our roster. Francis won't play a second in Portland, and they added a player who was literally untouchable last season. Portland can now actually play a bit more up tempo and have Oden, Aldridge and Frye rotating along the front two possitions. 


Then there is the crazy ammount of cap space the team has now in 09


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Luckily for the Blazers there are a ton more people that will now buy them knowing that piece of **** is off our roster. Francis won't play a second in Portland, and they added a player who was literally untouchable last season. Portland can now actually play a bit more up tempo and have Oden, Aldridge and Frye rotating along the front two possitions.
> 
> 
> Then there is the crazy ammount of cap space the team has now in 09



Link?

I just put up for sale half of the tickets I invested in.

'09 . .. yea . . . is that the deal coming soon that you were talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Francis won't play a second in Portland


I hope you are right MM.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

talman said:


> I hope you are right MM.




Me too.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Lame.

The offseason is far from over. Why not wait and see what the next trade is?


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Lame.
> 
> The offseason is far from over. Why not wait and see what the next trade is?


I am. See post #38 above please.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


Ah, a timeless classic. Nice.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.


Heh. That's the response I got from a handful of posters way back when we acquired Ruben Patterson. My knee-jerk reaction was that I didn't want to support a team with Ruben on it. I lasted maybe a month into the season before I came running back. Just didn't cheer for HIM, but enjoyed the rest of the team.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out.



I think the Blazers should use that as a campaign slogan.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

talman said:


> That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...
> 
> I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


where is your support!?!?!

This team hasnt even played a game yet, and you give up....WOW


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Five5even said:


> You give up too easily you crappy bandwagoner!!
> 
> where is your support!?!?!
> 
> This team hasnt even played a game yet, and you give up....WOW


Way to read just the first post in a thread that's 18 hours old.

Ed O.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

What a bunch of self righteous crap! He said that he's not going to buy season tickets, he didn't say that he was giving up on the team. Who the hell are you guys to say he's not a fan if he's ticked off to the point he doesn't want to plunk down $10K? 

How many of you that are criticizing him are buying season tickets? If you're not, are you a bandwagon fan? If you are, perhaps you could explain how that makes you a better fan than me, who never has, and never will, have season tix?

Go Blazers


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

BealzeeBob said:


> What a bunch of self righteous crap! He said that he's not going to buy season tickets, he didn't say that he was giving up on the team. Who the hell are you guys to say he's not a fan if he's ticked off to the point he doesn't want to plunk down $10K?
> 
> How many of you that are criticizing him are buying season tickets? If you're not, are you a bandwagon fan? If you are, perhaps you could explain how that makes you a better fan than me, who never has, and never will, have season tix?
> 
> Go Blazers



Thank you . . . I'm with you. In my case, I will follow the Blazers no matter what (as has been proven over the last 3-4 years).

If I choose not to purchase season tickets or sell some of the tickets I have bought, it doesn't make me any less of a fan. I just don't want to dish out that kind of cash while they are re-building.

Go Blazers!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

talman said:


> That would be me. What should have been a great night is spoiled by the horrific Zach trade. So much for culture...
> 
> I'm cancelling my two white section seats and I'll spend my 10 grand elsewhere.


So in your mind Randolph > Oden?

You seriously cancelled your season tickets because we didn't get a marquee player for Randolph? Are you ignoring the fact that we just picked up a once in a generation center? Two very solid Euro players? What about Brandon Roy? LaMarcus? Judging by your reaction, Zach Randolph was this team, when the majority of the people on here realized, and even wanted him gone. Just seems stupid to me, but whatever. It's your money.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

LameR said:


> So in your mind Randolph > Oden?
> 
> You seriously cancelled your season tickets because we didn't get a marquee player for Randolph? Are you ignoring the fact that we just picked up a once in a generation center? Two very solid Euro players? What about Brandon Roy? LaMarcus? Judging by your reaction, Zach Randolph was this team, when the majority of the people on here realized, and even wanted him gone. Just seems stupid to me, but whatever. It's your money.



I think it is more the fact that people bought tickets after the lottery based on getting Oden (big step forward) but feel like the organization took a middle step backwards by trading away Zach.

Once I'm convinced this team is a playoff team . . . I'm buying more tickets.


----------

